# Score-Free plum wood



## daspyknows (Sep 8, 2021)

I heard my neighbor talking with some people as I was loading up my smoker with pork butts and she said they were cutting down a couple of trees including the old plum tree.  I asked if I could get some of the wood.  I now have a 1/4 cord of plum wood.  Need to split a few rounds but most is the perfect size to use in my smoker.  Can't have too much wood for my smoker.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 8, 2021)

Excellant !


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 8, 2021)

Awesome. Is that pic the whole tree. Trunk looks good size


----------



## normanaj (Sep 8, 2021)

Plum is great. Good score.


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 8, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Awesome. Is that pic the whole tree. Trunk looks good size



That was most of it.  They took the small stuff.  Probably almost 1/4 cord.  I will let it season until next summer.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 8, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> That was most of it.  They took the small stuff.  Probably almost 1/4 cord.  I will let it season until next summer.


Scored. And you didn’t have to cut it. Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 8, 2021)

Really nice score. I'm always on the lookout for smoking wood, especially wood that's not easily obtained...


----------



## forktender (Sep 9, 2021)

Good deal, plum wood is some killer smoke!!!


----------

